# New Orchid Inn List



## Justin (Jul 31, 2014)

Sam has a new list out. I snagged a flask: 

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS)


----------



## orchideya (Aug 1, 2014)

I got flask too: Paph. malipoense x sib ('Spider Web' x 'Sam's Choice' FCC/AOS) to be delivered to Canada in September.


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 1, 2014)

My choices to be delivered at late September in Greece

Phrag. besseae var. d’alessandroi (‘26F’ x `Fox Valley’ CHM/AOS)  
Phrag. Hanne Popow (besseae var. flavum x schlimii) 
Paph. haynaldianum var. alba x self 
Paph. parishii var. dianthum x sib ('Green Giant' HCC/AOS x GG') 
Paph. Joyce Hasegawa (emersonii 'Full Moon' x delenatii var vini 'Purple)


----------



## AdamD (Aug 1, 2014)

This has to be the biggest test of willpower in a long while. But, no space. What's a guy to do? Install more lights...


----------



## cattmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Sam has a new list out. I snagged a flask:
> 
> Paph. Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS)



good choice, I bought the same cross


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2014)

cattmad said:


> good choice, I bought the same cross



nice.


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2014)

My flask came yesterday...


----------



## AdamD (Aug 7, 2014)

Good looking flasklings Justin! Did you leave the agar on? I would imagine it would be hard to get all them babies in one pot if not... Let me know if you need some space in about 6 months...


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes with Sam's flasks the agar dissolves away after potting, so I always leave the agar on (mostly) to avoid bruising the roots and leaves. I do wash off quite a bit of it from the edges of the "puck" and massage it out of the middle as much as possible, but i try to leave the rootball intact. i've had 100% success over many flasks with this method.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2014)

Was the d'allesandroi a flask or plant?


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 8, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Was the d'allesandroi a flask or plant?



Just a plant, flasks are quite expensive for me.


----------



## Carper (Aug 11, 2014)

Only a couple of plants this time to be delivered in mid September. Both multigrowth of paph sanderianum & spiderman. Not sure of any names yet both have flowered previously with excellent blooms I'm told.

Gary
UK


----------



## Stella (Aug 11, 2014)

I expect in September

Paphiopedilum stonei
Phragmipedium Nicol Tower
Phragmipedium Eumelia Arias


----------

